# If-Anweisung in Word



## gigalogisch (31. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich hoffe, hier ist irgend ein Word-Experte  
Denn ich komme nicht mehr weiter, habe eine Tabelle mit den Spalten Menge, Einzelpreis und Gesamtpreis.
Bei Gesamtpreis soll Menge * Einzelpreis genommen werden - soweit auch kein Problem mit =PRODUCT(A1;B1)
Wenn ich jetzt aber das ganze Prodezere 15x mache - allerdings nur 3 Artikel auf der Liste stehen, die dann auch ausgerechnet werden, steht bei den restlichen 12 überall "0,00" drin. Das sieht unschön aus.
Kann man nicht mit einer IF-Anweisung prüfen ob in Zelle B1 = Einzelpreis was drinsteht, wenn ja dann ausrechnen, wenn nein gar nichts ausgeben.

Habe das mal so probiert:

```
{ IF B1=0 "" PRODUCT(A1;B1)}
```

Habe davon aber erhlich gesagt auch wenig Ahnung - das Ganze habe ich über Google zusammengesucht - funktioniert nur leider nicht...

Vielen Dank

Willi


----------



## Caliterra (1. April 2006)

Also wenn ich das richtig sehe benutzt Du ein Excel Arbeitsblatt in Word. Das heisst das Dir  hier die kompletten Excel Formeln zur verfügung stehen.

Aslo ich sehen ein Problem:
Dies ist eine Rechnung, wenn ich eine Rechnung stelle dann kann es durchaus mal vorkommen wenn das ein Gegenstand aufgelistet wird aber kostenlos ist. 
Dann würde ich wollen das dort eine 0.00€ steht das der Kunde sieht das es kostenlos ist.

Aslo würde ich die Anzeige der zusammen gerechneten Spalte davon abhängig machen ob es einen Artikel gibt oder nicht.
Spalte 1   (A)          | Spalte 2 (B)  | Spalte 3 (C)  | Spalte 4 (D)
Artikelbeschreibung | Menge         | Einzelpreis    | Gesamtpreis

dann versuchs mal hiermit: =WENN(A4= "";"";PRODUKT(B4;C4))


----------

